# See pricing



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Did anyone hear any pricing on xtend soybeans? I was at a Growers meeting yesterday they gave no bean prices. HE said the company was planning on dropping corn prices about 15 to $20 a bag. He also said low lignin alfalfa plus Roundup Ready will be over $600 per bag


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Did anyone hear any pricing on xtend soybeans? I was at a Growers meeting yesterday they gave no bean prices. HE said the company was planning on dropping corn prices about 15 to $20 a bag. He also said low lignin alfalfa plus Roundup Ready will be over $600 per bag


If that's the case, I won't be planting RR alfalfa until the price gets somewhat reasonable again.

Yes, I remember seeing a ag article on price fixing on Xtend beans. Maybe I can find it tonight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I may have miscommunicated at this particular Growers meeting what they said was the only way they will package the LOW LIGNING alfalfa is a double stack Lea

Low Lig + Roundup Ready. That package will be in the $600 range. Straight Roundup Ready Alfalfa will probably be the same price as last year from what they indicated. I am thinking that $600 stuff will be a tough sell and they will have to discount it heavily to move it


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Our agronomist said the rumors at seed meetings was big M has plans of putting Xtend beans on a gradual 5 year pricing plan that will have them nearing $100/unit.

The company I sell seed corn for dropped their prices $15/unit, except for new hybrids.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> I may have miscommunicated at this particular Growers meeting what they said was the only way they will package the LOW LIGNING alfalfa is a double stack Lea
> 
> Low Lig + Roundup Ready. That package will be in the $600 range. Straight Roundup Ready Alfalfa will probably be the same price as last year from what they indicated. I am thinking that $600 stuff will be a tough sell and they will have to discount it heavily to move it


Ok I gotcha.....yes they are milking that low lig alfalfa for all its worth....and it ain't worth that much to me.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Our agronomist said the rumors at seed meetings was big M has plans of putting Xtend beans on a gradual 5 year pricing plan that will have them nearing $100/unit.
> 
> The company I sell seed corn for dropped their prices $15/unit, except for new hybrids.


Once again Monsatan can kiss my ass, pretty sure we will be planting Liberty Link beans next year to tackle some of the RU resistant weeds we are seeing.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have low lignin alfalfa seed available that is not RR current list price is $335 a bag.

I had Extend beans ordered for this yr for $61 less the discounts which was about $3 a unit higher then RR2.I did cancel them when they didn't have approval at planting time.

Might go back to conventional beans if they Jack the prices much higher on soys.I'm havering very good luck with pre's on soys and don't know if I want to spend the extra $ on extend beans just so I can spray them IF they get weedy.

I went 75% conventional corn this yr and am happy with that.It only saved me $35,000 in seed cost.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Once again Monsatan can kiss my ass, pretty sure we will be planting Liberty Link beans next year to tackle some of the RU resistant weeds we are seeing.


 Investigated Liberty link for the row crops a couple years ago and found . It was a very pricey program.. the Liberty link beans and corn and herbicides where are not readily available.. Also found that the varieties that were available in Liberty link where old low yielding varieties.. But maybe it's different where you farm. Seed reptiles Dekalb just came out with some new Bean genetics super stuff, I saw test plots they really look spectacular, Hubner and Asgrow told me you'll have to take the new extend beans to get the new hot varieties.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

With my Adblock non-functional.....damn it.....I just saw a ad about Bayer wanting to purchase Monsanto?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Seed salesman stoped by dropped off books and gifts, and he said a lot of people looking for Liberty link beans and corn and there is not a good supply of it suited for our area. Many seed companies only have the Liberty link trait in one or two varieties


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> With my Adblock non-functional.....damn it.....I just saw a ad about Bayer wanting to purchase Monsanto?


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/24/business/dealbook/bayer-offers-to-buy-monsanto-for-62-billion.html?_r=0


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

endrow said:


> Seed salesman stoped by dropped off books and gifts, and he said a lot of people looking for Liberty link beans and corn and there is not a good supply of it suited for our area. Many seed companies only have the Liberty link trait in one or two varieties


Stine Seed has the best LL selection. We plant a lot of Stine since something like 60% of all soybeans come from Harry Stines breeding program. Plant in the 1.5 - 2.2 range maturity.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A local guy just became a pioneer rep. He is taking over for another local guy that is retiring. He said if he had known he would be getting the pioneer territory he wouldn't have built his chicken houses. Hard to believe selling seed is a FULL TIME gig that pays that well, but apparently it is...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> A local guy just became a pioneer rep. He is taking over for another local guy that is retiring. He said if he had known he would be getting the pioneer territory he wouldn't have built his chicken houses. Hard to believe selling seed is a FULL TIME gig that pays that well, but apparently it is...


You have to sell ALOT of bags to make any $$$


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Extend beans are just half the bill, you have to buy Monsanto's new herbicide also which still doesn't have EPA approval. I guess you can use old school dicamba but the drift risk will be a lot greater. Anyway, Monsanto will have you by the short hairs on the deal. I plan to go to LL beans for the most part. I plant half pioneer and half asgrow. Asgrow doesn't have LL and I really like their beans so may have to try a few Extends.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Are pioneer LL beans cheaper than RR ones? Those Pioneer beans are expensive!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My neighbor buys all Pioneer and he says you get Roundup Ready and Liberty link all in the same bag same price with all Pioneer beans. At one time we planted almost all pioneer here ,And on our Farm the big P really started lagging behind. Our fields are a bit smaller there are many fields whichever way we go we're going all or none. I'm not having some Liberty ,,Some Roundup ,, Some both, and some all 3.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Pioneer has really changed things over the last few years with their dealers, several around here have called it quits, even after building the new sheds corporate wanted. My understanding the new herbicide is dicmba and 2-4D.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

pede58 said:


> Pioneer has really changed things over the last few years with their dealers, several around here have called it quits, even after building the new sheds corporate wanted. My understanding the new herbicide is dicmba and 2-4D.


24d is the ENLIST TRAIT and Dicamba is EXTEND TRAIT. That's what I'm getting but he didn't buy any not sure. But I'm betting you with all these different traits there's going to be some cases where the weeds live and the beans guy


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm a right of way sprayer and right now I'm dealing with the big 3, water hemp, mares tail, and giant ragweed. I find it odd that the last spray we did which were mostly restricted to roundup, that water hemp for instance, it does kill some and honestly believe it's because we can't get enough product on the plant because it's nothing but stems/seeds. My chemical rep is telling the farmers be prepared to spend big money next year, he's talking about maybe $110 per acre for beans.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

pede58 said:


> I'm a right of way sprayer and right now I'm dealing with the big 3, water hemp, mares tail, and giant ragweed. I find it odd that the last spray we did which were mostly restricted to roundup, that water hemp for instance, it does kill some and honestly believe it's because we can't get enough product on the plant because it's nothing but stems/seeds. My chemical rep is telling the farmers be prepared to spend big money next year, he's talking about maybe $110 per acre for beans.


I have a 100 acre field of beans that I spent $95/acre on chemicals this year and if you saw it you would think it was never sprayed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

pede58 said:


> I'm a right of way sprayer and right now I'm dealing with the big 3, water hemp, mares tail, and giant ragweed. I find it odd that the last spray we did which were mostly restricted to roundup, that water hemp for instance, it does kill some and honestly believe it's because we can't get enough product on the plant because it's nothing but stems/seeds. My chemical rep is telling the farmers be prepared to spend big money next year, he's talking about maybe $110 per acre for beans.


$110? I'd have to look it up but I'm around $40 with resistant waterhemp.

I put Sonic down as a pre and had great control of waterhemp.

I came back with only Roundup becase there was no WH,the plan was to use flextar with it for any WH escapes.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> $110? I'd have to look it up but I'm around $40 with resistant waterhemp.
> 
> I put Sonic down as a pre and had great control of waterhemp.
> 
> I came back with only Roundup becase there was no WH,the plan was to use flextar with it for any WH escapes.


Burn down and residual in mid April to kill/control marestail. Planted late May because of wet weather. Water hemp is starting to grow so sprayed Avalanche and warrant to kill/control water hemp. Didn't work, so resprayed with cobra. Still didn't work so gave up! Purdue diagnosed my WH as roundup and PPO resistant. Oh, and PPO's are Flexstar, authority, cobra, Avalanche and plenty of dry weather right after warrant was applied, so residual was not very effective.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Burn down and residual in mid April to kill/control marestail. Planted late May because of wet weather. Water hemp is starting to grow so sprayed Avalanche and warrant to kill/control water hemp. Didn't work, so resprayed with cobra. Still didn't work so gave up! Purdue diagnosed my WH as roundup and PPO resistant. Oh, and PPO's are Flexstar, authority, cobra, Avalanche and plenty of dry weather right after warrant was applied, so residual was not very effective.


I did spray Warrant on one farm that didn't get Sonic on and had poor control on WH.I came back with RU and Flexstar and it did clean it up.

So far the PPO's are working here but it's prly just a matter of time.

I quit no till also and using some iron to control weeds.Notill isn't for me.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I got good control at spring burn down with thundermaster till it started raining mid June, since then it's been a struggle. I seen good results with cobra for about a month. We've had over 12in's in the last couple of months and not sure anything will work in weather like that. Since the beans are starting to turn here I've been out spraying a dicamda/2-4D product so will see how that does, it's kind of odd to see new growth of water hemp alongside 6 footers, but heck were still mowing grass every week or less.


----------

